# adding subwoofer to my pc



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

hi. i have my computers optical audio output running to some logitech z-5500 speakers.

i would like to add a 18'powered sub woofer. 
the sub woofer i want is a 'epik conquest'

i wanted to run one of the mini jack speaker outputs on the back of my pc to a 'epik conquest.

i have one of these cables lying around
Amazon.com: Belkin Audio Y Cable Splitter 1-Mini Plug/2-RCA Plugs (6FT): Electronics

will this work?

i know i should have the optical output running to a nice surround receiver or processor, but i wasn't planning on getting more gear for an other couple of months. i just want to add some more bass for now.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

That won't work. The mini jack speaker outputs will be full range. You will need to add a crossover so only the low frequencies go to the sub.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

im sure the conquest has a low pass crossover. that will be fine.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

mike c said:


> im sure the conquest has a low pass crossover. that will be fine.


You're right. What was I thinking! :duh:


----------

